# Large Furminator for a Husky?



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm about to order The Furminator! 

How many times per week or month should I furminate him/. 

I hope it doesnt damage his coat (s).


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how often. Our husky is a shelter rescue and we are still working on her just letting us brush her (she is very jumpy and inpatient) as for ruining her coat I have used it on my cat, labrador retriever and miniature australian shephard with no ill effects...just be sure you are wearing clothes you don't mind hair on and you are somewhere you can easily clean because it works wonders and there is hair everywhere!


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Thx =) I usually bring him in my backyard and comb him on the grass, I cant wait to try this on him.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...The furminator is great!....I use it on my Husky twice a week...and twice a week I comb him with a rubber-tipped brush.

I also use the furminator brand spray....I light spray him and then rub it in -- it leaves his coat fresh, shiny and smells great! Helps with the shedding too.

You're going to be amazed at all the hair that comes off with the furminator!

Have fun!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Should be fine.

Becarful, dont keep brushing the same spots over and over. I would use it maybe once or twice a week.

I have one, I dont use it on my collie, as it just ruins his long hair and breaks it all. But I use it on my short haired cat and it works great


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I wouldn't use it more than once a week, and pay close attention to the coat and skin. You can irritate skin easily with it and can damage the coarser guard hairs if you are overusing it.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

yup twice a week around is what im doing at this point, I just bring him in the backyard he stands on a chair with his 2 front paws, and gets off when im done, it's an easy routine for him now, he knows on his own when to stand down. He loves it too, lol. 

Best brush ever. Very easy to use and not messy.


----------



## pizzacrazy (Oct 1, 2009)

Furminator is ok, but you gotta take full care of it


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Furm is nice, but I don't think they really work on a husky/mal. They shed anyways, the best way to get rid of hair is to use a force dryer. I use one on my Mal once a week and I don't have much hair in my house. I won't use my furm on his coat. But this is personal preference, I don't want his coat thinned out.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

MoosMom said:


> Furm is nice, but I don't think they really work on a husky/mal. They shed anyways, the best way to get rid of hair is to use a force dryer. I use one on my Mal once a week and I don't have much hair in my house. I won't use my furm on his coat. But this is personal preference, I don't want his coat thinned out.


Yikes, they look expensive, which one do you suggest?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are gonna go for it, get the large one. It works better. I think the small and med are a waste of time. I use the large for every size dog personally


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I love my Furminator but I do think it thinned Bandit's coat out way too much during the spring coat blow... now granted, on Willow I've never seen that problem, but with Bandit it really seemed to damage his coat. I was using it about twice a week during the heaviest shedding. Not sure I'll use it again on him, but on Willow it's a godsend.

It may just depend on the strength of the dogs' coat... a "try it and see" sort of deal, I think.


----------

